# The Thread of Random Movie Quotes!!!!!!!!!



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

''I'm not wearing any pants film at 11pm''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

shy guy said:


> ''I'm not wearing any pants film at 11pm''


Newscaster


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

All right you primitive screw heads! Listen up!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Newscaster


It's not a guessing game..just say a line from a movie


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

shy guy said:


> It's not a guessing game..just say a line from a movie


oops!:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2006)

"I'm not even supposed to BE here today!!"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

"A legend and an out of work bum look a lot alike, daddy."


----------



## William (Jul 20, 2006)

"Kiss my ENTIRE ass!"


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

He's got two halves of coconut and he's bangin' 'em together!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2006)

Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

''All be back''


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

"This is pure snow! Do you have any idea what the street value of this mountain is?"


----------



## William (Jul 20, 2006)

"Like the drip, drip, drip of blood..."

"You really need to shut up."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2006)

"Rosebud"
It was a _sled_, for chrissakes! Wtf!


----------



## William (Jul 20, 2006)

"I am the only daddy you got! I'm the damn paterfamilias!"

"But you ain't bona fide!"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

"How do you know you are God?"

"Quite simple: When I pray to him, I find I am talking to myself."


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

''I had two weeks to go''


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2006)

"That's a bullsh*t question!"


----------



## William (Jul 20, 2006)

Another car quote


Our Lady of Blessed Acceleration, 
don't fail us now!






BBW Betty said:


> "That's a bullsh*t question!"


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

"Just remember what ol' Jack Burton does when the earth quakes, the poison arrows fall from the sky, and the pillars of Heaven shake. Yeah, Jack Burton just looks that big old storm right in the eye and says, "Give me your best shot. I can take it."


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

''My the Force be with you''


----------



## ripley (Jul 21, 2006)

In matters of grave importance, style, not sincerity is the vital thing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

May the Schwartz be with you...


----------



## ripley (Jul 21, 2006)

Love and revenge: two of my favorites.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 21, 2006)

''I've got a bad fleeing about this''


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah. *eyeroll* - you blend.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

" Who gives a fuck? I'm a federal agent! You know what that means, you lowlife motherfucker? It means you've got no rights, your life is mine! I could kick your teeth down your throat and yank 'em out your asshole, and I'm not even violating your civil rights! "


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

"Say 'what' again - say 'what' _*again *_... I dare ya, I double dare ya motherfucker!
say 'what' _one more goddamn time_"

_Snakes on a motherfucking plane!_


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2006)

"Felix I am going to kill you"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

"The fact that you are a sheriff is not germane to the situation. "

"The god damn Germans got nothin' to do with it. "


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

I, the undersigned, shall forfeit all rights, privileges, and licenses herein and herein contained," et cetera, et cetera..."Fax mentis incendium gloria cultum," et cetera, et cetera..."Memo bis punitor delicatum!" It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

" How did you get shot down, Colonel? "

" It was five to one. I got four. "


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2006)

"Norberg has a 50/50 chance of surviving and doctors say there's a 3-1 chance in that"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

"He really is in love with himself. I thought it was just a summer thing."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

Of course I'm serious. 

And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

"Calling me sir is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. It don't belong."


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll take famous disasters for $600
The Mayflower II


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

Nobody puts Baby in a corner.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 21, 2006)

''I'm Captain Jack Sparrow''


----------



## shy guy (Jul 21, 2006)

''Hail to the King Baby''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

I ain't got time to bleed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Woof! Woof!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2006)

"That's what I _love_ about them high school girls: I keep gettin' older, they just stay the _same age_!"


----------



## shy guy (Jul 21, 2006)

''The next time someone asks you if your a god you say YES!!!!''


----------



## ripley (Jul 22, 2006)

I love your wobbly bits!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 22, 2006)

''NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## William (Jul 22, 2006)

*"All right people, what are you waiting for, breakfast in bed? Another glorious day in the corps. A day in the Marine Corps is like a day on the farm. Every meal's a banquet. Every paycheck a fortune. Every formation a parade. I love the corps!"*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2006)

There are times I am not sure of what I absolutely know
Very often find confusion in conclusion I concluded long ago

--OK, it's from a song within a movie.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 22, 2006)

''Is the Thing thing made out of orange rock?''


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2006)

"See, right now I'm washing lettuce. Pretty soon I'll be up to _friiiiiies_... In another two years I could be promoted to assistant manager, and that's when the *big bucks* start rollin' in!"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 24, 2006)

"I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubble gum"


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

For the Jack Warden fans:

REMEMBER WHEN YOU WERE HUNGRY


----------



## Matt (Jul 24, 2006)

"See, there's three kinds of people: dicks, pussies, and assholes. Pussies think everyone can get along, and dicks just want to fuck all the time without thinking it through. But then you got your assholes, Chuck. And all the assholes want us to shit all over everything! So, pussies may get mad at dicks once in a while, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, Chuck. And if they didn't fuck the assholes, you know what you'd get? You'd get your dick and your pussy all covered in shit!"


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 24, 2006)

"Look at all this olive-green plush!"


----------



## shy guy (Jul 25, 2006)

''If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 25, 2006)

Duck or you gonna be talking outta your ass.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 25, 2006)

*I see you're drinking 1%. Is that 'cause you think you're fat? 'Cause you're not. You could be drinking whole if you wanted to.*


----------



## shy guy (Jul 26, 2006)

''Laugh it up fuzz ball''


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

"Attention! Attention! Nils is dead! I repeat, Nils is dead, fuck-head. So's his pal, and those four guys from the East German All-Stars, your boys at the bank? They're gonna be a little late"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

"Hoss, you ain't gonna believe this. That crazy son-of-bitch just tried to drive right up under my truck!"


----------



## shy guy (Jul 26, 2006)

''Bring us your dead''


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 26, 2006)

*Do the chickens have large talons?*


----------



## shy guy (Jul 26, 2006)

''Bond...James Bound''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

I can see her now...Running back up that aisle...no, she was dancin back up the aisle.. and knockers bouncing all over the joint..let go of that wheel! Her ass was wiggling , too.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 26, 2006)

"Guys like us, they strike oil in your back yard, all you get is rotten tomatoes."

-- Eddie And The Cruisers


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

I find it hard to look at you, Wynette, very hard. Especially when you have those things in your hair. Makes me think you're listening to a radio station in Savannah.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 27, 2006)

''Don't call me Jr!!!!!''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

For some reason or another, you sounded a little taller on radio.


----------



## ripley (Jul 27, 2006)

Your kid's one crutch away from needing a telethon.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 27, 2006)

"Eat my fuck" Doom Generation


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

We're doomed!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

"Tony! You don't f#%k the future... the future f#%ks YOU!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

They've jammed our radar!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

Daddy, don't leave me! Who's gonna hold your hat?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

The reason you got brusitis is from all your tears landing on your shoulder


----------



## shy guy (Jul 27, 2006)

''Great Scott!!!''


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

You talkin' to me?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

And don't go home, and don't go to eat, and don't play with yourself. It wouldn't look nice on my highway.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm walking here! I'm walking here!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

What the hell is the world coming to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

Tony Montana: Me, I want what's coming to me.
Manny: Oh, well... what's coming to you?
Tony Montana: The world, Chico, and everything in it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh no - you did _*not *_shoot that green shit at me!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2006)

"The new phone books are here! THE NEW PHONE BOOKS ARE HERE!!!"


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2006)

Back off man... I'm a scientist!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

Give me a diablo sandwich, a Dr. Pepper, and make it quick, I'm in a god-damn hurry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

"What we've got here is failure to communicate."


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

*Are you gonna bark all day, little doggy, or are you gonna bite?*


----------



## shy guy (Jul 30, 2006)

''Go ahead make my day''


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2006)

"He was always a stupidly-optimistic man. I mean, I'm afraid it came as a great shock when he died, but he was found dead at home. His head had been cut off and, so had his, umm... you *know*. "


----------



## William (Jul 30, 2006)

"How's Momo these days anyway?"

"Dead." 





shy guy said:


> ''Go ahead make my day''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 30, 2006)

I know what you're thinking: "Did he fire six shots, or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But, being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya punk?


----------



## shy guy (Jul 31, 2006)

''Say hello to my little friend!!!!!!''


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

I see dead people.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> "He was always a stupidly-optimistic man. I mean, I'm afraid it came as a great shock when he died, but he was found dead at home. His head had been cut off and, so had his, umm... you *know*. "



I love that line from CLUE. Madeline Kahn was classic in her delivery of that line as Mrs. White and that hair.

We are the Pros from Dover.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Carpe, carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary.

(Dead Poet's Society)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Captain Pierce and Major Burns are discussing a point about Human Anatomy.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 31, 2006)

"Well, at bible camp, we made this flow chart, to prove that transformers aren't against God, and since God made man, and MAN made the Transformers, The Transformers are a gift from God Randall! "


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 31, 2006)

*I don't like violence, Tom. I'm a businessman; blood is a big expense.*


----------



## William (Jul 31, 2006)

"Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!"







YoFlaco said:


> *I don't like violence, Tom. I'm a businessman; blood is a big expense.*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 31, 2006)

I gotta go Julia, we got cows.


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

If you build it, he will come.


What if the Voice calls while you're gone?
Take a message!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 31, 2006)

And grab some toilet paper; I ain't gonna use no leaves.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 1, 2006)

''I'm getting to old for this shit''


----------



## William (Aug 1, 2006)

Get in here. Ain't ya scared? Ain't ya scared of dyin'?

Dyin'? Boy, he can have this little life any time he wants to. Do ya hear that? Are ya hearin' it? Come on. You're welcome to it, ol' timer. Let me know you're up there. Come on. Love me, hate me, kill me, anything. Just let me know it.........

I'm just standin' in the rain talkin' to myself. 






bbwsweetheart said:


> "What we've got here is failure to communicate."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2006)

I think vegetables can be very sensuous, don't you?
No, vegetables are sensual. People are sensuous.
Right. Sensual. That's what I meant. My name's Eric Stratton. People call me Otter.
My name's Marion. People call me Mrs. Wormer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

Beulah, peel me a grape.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2006)

There isn't enough mommy in the world to further a cause like yours.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 1, 2006)

''Yippee-ki-yay, motherfucker''


----------



## comngetmeFA (Aug 1, 2006)

"Not a menorah. You spin a dradle."

"It's a f*****g milligram of Sweet 'n' Low!!"
"I think if we do enough of it, we'll get high."

"I think if you stay, something bad will happen."
"Yeah, well I don't want to get bruised."

"Christie, that's a really expensive champagne you're not drinking."

"Choose a robe--not the Bijan."

"Christie, don't just stare at it, eat it!"

"We should get married, Patrick."
"No, I can't take the time off work."

"What are you in?"
"Murders and executions, mostly."
"Well, most guys I know--who are in mergers and acquisitions--_really don't like it_."

Well these are all quotes from the _American Psycho _movie. One of my faves because Christian Bale is in it.:smitten: The book is totally different from the film...very graphic....but guiltly good:shocked:

And my *absolute favorite *in the film, "I have to return some videotapes."
This is the only that comes to Patrick's mind (or says) whenever he's in a sticky situation.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 1, 2006)

''Get these mother fucking snakes off my mother fucking plane''


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

"We're the 'Good Ol...Blues Brothers...Boys.............Band'."


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

"SCRATCH MY BALLS!"

.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

I never worry about diets. The only carrots that interest me are the number you get in a diamond.


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

And I guess that was your accomplice in the woodchipper.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

When I'm good, I'm very good. But when I'm bad I'm better.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

Why don't you sing the song about Montreal?


----------



## William (Aug 2, 2006)

A man who wouldn't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

Ten men waiting for me at the door? Send one of them home, I'm tired.


----------



## William (Aug 2, 2006)

You know how it is pal, if you are not a cop you are little people.




William said:


> A man who wouldn't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 2, 2006)

''Your gonna need a bigger boat''


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

These aren't necessarily supposed to relate to the other quotes, right? 

"You shole is ugly! Hahahahahaaa!"​


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 2, 2006)

"Everybody loves money, that's why it's called MONEY"


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

"Get your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty ape." 

Planet of the Apes

*My favorite part. ​


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

"And the rain, rain, rain came down, down, down, and the flood rose up, up, upper!"

(Yes, I just quoted Winne the Pooh. )


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

"Sir the shields are dropping!!!!"


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

"That's the trouble with you New York dope fiends. You gotta rotten attitude."

Requiem for a Dream​


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Lucy: Wh-why did you say that? 
Nurse Wanda: Say what? 
Lucy: I'm not his fiancee. 
Nurse Wanda: Why did you tell me that you were? 
Lucy: I'm not engaged. I've never even spoken to the guy. 
Nurse Wanda: What? Well, do-, downstairs, you said, you said you were gonna marry him. 
Lucy: Oh, geez, I was talking to myself. 
Nurse Wanda: Well, next time you talk to yourself, tell yourself you're single and end the conversation.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Lucy: Wh-why did you say that?
> Nurse Wanda: Say what?
> Lucy: I'm not his fiancee.
> Nurse Wanda: Why did you tell me that you were?
> ...



Good one! 
One of my fave movies...​


----------



## shy guy (Aug 3, 2006)

''Who are you? I'm BATMAN!!!''


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

"Hey guys, I'll BE RIGHT BACK....!"

Scream​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 4, 2006)

''Were on mission from god''


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 4, 2006)

"On the Seventh Day, he painted the eyes, the lips and the sex. Then he signed his name to them to show his approval"


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 4, 2006)

"I didn't want to say this before, but sometimes, when you are in the heat of the moment. Ass to mouth is okay."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2006)

This crowd has gone deadly silent. A Cinderella story outta nowhere. A former greens keeper now about to become the Masters Champion. It looks like a mirac... It's in the hole! It's in the hole!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 4, 2006)

Huggy Bear: I am an urban informer. I am not a snitch. 
Starsky: Come on Huggy, what's the difference? 
Huggy Bear: A snitch wears a wire. A snitch is the scum of the information industry.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 4, 2006)

''Dead or alive your coming with me'' RoboCop


----------



## Mini (Aug 4, 2006)

"I think you would forget where to feed yourself if you didn't flap your mouth so much. Yes, I think you are stupid."


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

"Visions are worth fighting for. Why spend your life making someone else's dreams?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

"This is cousin Patty. He's going to be staying with us for awhile, isn't that nice?"

"You don't have a cousin Patty!"

"...You lied to me!"

(Danny Devito smacks Billy Crystal in the head with a frying pan)


----------



## William (Aug 5, 2006)

"I have to remind myself that some birds aren't meant to be caged. Their feathers are just too bright. And when they fly away, the part of you that knows it was a sin to lock them up DOES rejoice. Still, the place you live in is that much more drab and empty that they're gone. I guess I just miss my friend. "


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

It's a Sicilian message. It means Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 5, 2006)

"Can we cut the chit-chat... A-HOLE!"

The Rock​


----------



## shy guy (Aug 5, 2006)

''Roads? Where were going we don't need roads''


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

"Excuse me... Excuse me... I just wanted to ask a question. What does God need with a starship?"

"What's to stop it blowing your bollocks off every time you sit down?"

"I think it's better to have ideas. You can change an idea. Changing a belief is trickier. Life should malleable and progressive; working from idea to idea permits that. Beliefs anchor you to certain points and limit growth; new ideas can't generate. Life becomes stagnant. "


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 5, 2006)

"This world is wild at heart and crazy on top!" 

Wild at Heart​


----------



## William (Aug 5, 2006)

Turn those machines back on! 




Rainahblue said:


> "This world is wild at heart and crazy on top!"
> 
> Wild at Heart​


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 5, 2006)

"Here's Johnny" - The Shining


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2006)

"Come on over to my pad! I've got a wading pool full of mayonnaise!"

and

"This is my happening...and it freaks me out!"

and

"You're a groovy boy! I'd like to strap you on sometime!"

and

"You will drink the black sperm of my vengeance!"

Beyond the Valley of the Dolls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

Mrs. White: Are you a cop?
Mr. Green: No, I'm a plant.
Miss Scarlet: A plant? I thought men like you were usually called a fruit.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 6, 2006)

''Welcome to my Nightmare''


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

"You give me those shoes...
You bring them back here - they're mine, you'd better give them to me!
You bring them back here - RIGHT HERE TO ME!"​


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2006)

"Now Mr. Pretty Tony, you know the rules of the game. Your bitch just *chose* me! Now we can settle this like we got some class, or we can get into some *gangsta shit!*" 

_-The Mack_


----------



## William (Aug 7, 2006)

No bar? 

No bar, no pinball machines, no bowling alleys, just pool... nothing else. This is Ames, mister.


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

"I'd rather have thirty minutes of wonderful than a lifetime of nothing special...."

-Steel Magnolias


----------



## shy guy (Aug 7, 2006)

''Yes it's true this man has no dick''


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 7, 2006)

People who really want to have a good time won't come to a slaughterhouse. And we've got entirely too many troublemakers here. Too many 40-year-old adolescents, felons, power drinkers and trustees of modern chemistry.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 7, 2006)

"Strangers with this kind of honesty make me go a big rubbery one."


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead.


----------



## William (Aug 8, 2006)

Is she right? 'Cause I know that's the *popular* version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was *there*. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.

[shouting]

I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him; While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

He's the kind of man you'd have to marry to get rid of.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 9, 2006)

''Shake and Bake''


----------



## sean7 (Aug 9, 2006)

'Hamburgers. The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.'


----------



## DebbieBBW (Aug 9, 2006)

If you don't have anything nice to say.....then come sit next to me!


----------



## shy guy (Aug 9, 2006)

''There can only be one!!!!!''


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

"You guys gotta get me out of here! There's this guy Nasty Nate who wants my cocktail fruit, and everyone here likes fresh fish! Then The Squirrel Master came out of left field and told me I'm his bitch!"


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

"I hate you!"
"You're no bargain either, pal! You are a spoiled, rotten little brat!" 
"I hate you!"
"And I hate you back, you little shit!"

​


----------



## William (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel the need...

...the need for speed! 









Rainahblue said:


> "I hate you!"
> "You're no bargain either, pal! You are a spoiled, rotten little brat!"
> "I hate you!"
> "And I hate you back, you little shit!"
> ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

You'll meet someone. Someone very special. Someone who won't press charges.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Aug 12, 2006)

"It's good to the King!" - History of the World Part I 

"Ah, but the servant waits, while the master bates" - See Above 

"I'll be bahhhck" - Terminator 

"I eat Green Berets for breakfast, and right now I'm very hungry" - Commando 

"Do I need to remind you Sully (as Sully dangles over a cliff handle by Matrix's left arm) this is my weak arm....Do you remember when I said I would kill you last...I lied!" (Sully drops to his death after being let go) - See above 

"You can consider that a divorce" (Quaid shoots Lori in the head) - Total Recall 

"Madam, perhaps you would like to eat your luggage" - Stripes


----------



## doctorx (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know what else to say: 

View attachment cdf47pz.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 12, 2006)

"Gomez, last night you were unhinged. You were like some desperate, howling demon. You frightened me... Do it again."- Mortica


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 12, 2006)

"I'm not heartless! I'm a Catholic nun!"
"You don't have a Catholic bone in your entire goddamn body."​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

Yellow alert. Captain to the bridge. Yellow alert. 

Bridge, this is the Captain. How can you have a yellow alert in spacedock?

Someone is stealing the Enterprise!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 18, 2006)

"He painted the Sistine chapel."
"The 16th?"
"Sistine."
"Who painted the other 15?"​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

My precious.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 20, 2006)

I _love_ the smell of _napalm _in the morning!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 22, 2006)

Girl Scout: I'll tell you what. I'll buy a cup if you buy a box of my delicious Girl Scout cookies. Do we have a deal? 


Wednesday: Are they made from real Girl Scouts?


----------



## William (Aug 22, 2006)

Burt: Guess you broke into the wrong God damn rec room, didn't ya! 

*or the best quote in the movie*


Burt: What do you think? Max firepower or this?

Heather: I go for penetration.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Ten men waiting for me at the door? Send one of them home, I'm tired.


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lord John Whorfin*: Where are we going? 
*Red Lectroids*: Planet Ten. 
*Lord John Whorfin*: When? 
*Red Lectroids*: Real soon. 





Chances are good NO ONE here knows this movie.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> *Lord John Whorfin*: Where are we going?
> *Red Lectroids*: Planet Ten.
> *Lord John Whorfin*: When?
> *Red Lectroids*: Real soon.
> ...



You are correct ma'am, in my case. 

Reports of my assimilation have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

"Just let go! Let's say it! I'm obesely overweight, I'm Fat, and I'm disgusting!"

"Would you stop it! Stop saying that junk! Just listen to me I was, I was a real jerk back there ok, that is not the way I really feel. And I'm sorry. And I like you Grace. I like you a lot."​


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 23, 2006)

"Frankly my dear I don't give a damn"
(Gone with the Wind)

".........Louie L'amour who was NOT a foreigner he was from North Dakota you ASSHOLE"
(Practical Magic)

"......when we put that spell on you for Michael....we had to bind it with molasses just to get your legs open"
(Practical Magic)

"..... here's the thing....I'm a witch"
(Practical Magic)

"..... I aint slapped a bitch in 2 weeks"
(Soul Plane)


----------



## doctorx (Aug 26, 2006)

Bring me four fried chickens and a Coke.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> *Lord John Whorfin*: Where are we going?
> *Red Lectroids*: Planet Ten.
> *Lord John Whorfin*: When?
> *Red Lectroids*: Real soon.
> ...



Oh, easy-peasy. Buckaroo Bonzai. Lord John Worfin, AKA Dr. Emilio Lizardo, is addressing his troops. Duh. 

Excellent choice!


How about...

Jack: "May with wings of liberty never lose a feather".


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 26, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Bring me four fried chickens and a Coke.



Blues Brothers? Can't remember which one, tho'.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 26, 2006)

doctorx said:


> Bring me four fried chickens and a Coke.



Jake Blues, to which Elwood replied, "And some dry white toast, please".

Gotta love the Blues Brothers!


----------



## Esme (Aug 26, 2006)

Burtimus said:


> Oh, easy-peasy. Buckaroo Bonzai. Lord John Worfin, AKA Dr. Emilio Lizardo, is addressing his troops. Duh.
> 
> Excellent choice!
> 
> ...




Heh, I quoted Jack Burton earlier in the thread. 

I like your taste in cheese Burtimus!


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 26, 2006)

William said:


> Burt: Guess you broke into the wrong God damn rec room, didn't ya!
> 
> *or the best quote in the movie*
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry I missed this one! TREMORS, bay-bee!

And I want this quote on my license plate holder, too...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## doctorx (Aug 27, 2006)

There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane?


----------



## William (Aug 27, 2006)

You're cuter than I thought. I can see why she likes you.

Who?

Not too bright, though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2006)

William said:


> You're cuter than I thought. I can see why she likes you.
> 
> Who?
> 
> Not too bright, though.



Oh, I know this one! 

It's the Oracle to Neo in The Matrix.




Okay, here's mine:

I piss. On your peace.


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 27, 2006)

sean7 said:


> 'Hamburgers. The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.'



Jules in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Aug 27, 2006)

"If I want your opionion , I'll Beat it out of you ! Chuck Norris


----------



## PursyMarr1992 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's a stumper:

"Remember: eyes, eyes, nostrils, silent scream"


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2006)

Dunno. Here's one that I love, though:

"Forget the fat lady, you're obsessed with the fat lady. Drive us outta here!"

Do you remember the film, and who said it to whom?


----------



## Jane (Aug 28, 2006)

That's you're forte, ain't it? Chasing down crooks and Commies and shit. That's you're whole Goddamn raison d'etre ain't it? (pronounced raisinette)


----------



## Jane (Aug 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Dunno. Here's one that I love, though:
> 
> "Forget the fat lady, you're obsessed with the fat lady. Drive us outta here!"
> 
> Do you remember the film, and who said it to whom?


Jeff Goldblum to The Fresh Prince in Independence Day.


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 28, 2006)

I would LOVE to have your piece on me - Van Wilder


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah He's gay alright He's happier than Hell - Beauty Shop


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

Rick Von Slonecker is tall, rich, good looking, stupid, dishonest, conceited, a bully, liar, drunk and thief, an egomaniac, and probably psychotic. In short, highly attractive to women.


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2006)

"Flames, flames, flames . . . on the side of my face. Breathing, breathless, heaving breaths, heaving . . ."


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 28, 2006)

"There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die. " - Raoul Duke (Hunter S Thompson) _Fear and Lothing in Las Vegas_


----------



## Burtimus (Aug 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> "Flames, flames, flames . . . on the side of my face. Breathing, breathless, heaving breaths, heaving . . ."



Oh, God, this was Madeleine Kahn in Clue! Brilliant!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Mrs. White: Are you a cop?
Mr. Green: No, I'm a plant.
Miss Scarlet: A plant? I thought men like you were usually called a fruit.


----------



## doctorx (Aug 29, 2006)

You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you.


----------



## Christina416 (Aug 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Just let go! Let's say it! I'm obesely overweight, I'm Fat, and I'm disgusting!"
> 
> "Would you stop it! Stop saying that junk! Just listen to me I was, I was a real jerk back there ok, that is not the way I really feel. And I'm sorry. And I like you Grace. I like you a lot."​


Ahhhh, I love this one! Babycakes


----------



## Esme (Aug 29, 2006)

"This is a really volcanic ensemble you're wearing, it's really marvelous!"


OK Rainah, I'm counting on you to get this one!


----------



## William (Aug 29, 2006)

There's no crying in baseball!


----------



## jamie (Aug 29, 2006)

If I wasn't a transvestite terrorist, would you marry me?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> "This is a really volcanic ensemble you're wearing, it's really marvelous!"



Duckie, Pretty In Pink


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 30, 2006)

"I'll take you from a rooster to a hen with one shot!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 30, 2006)

"HE SHOT ME! What kind of a f*cking, bumf*ck sh*thole kinda town is this??"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

"You're maudlin and full of self-pity. You're magnificent!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

"If you wanna call me that, smile." (Gary Cooper in The Virginian)


----------



## Esme (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm what they call "nouveau riche," but then, it's only the "riche" that counts.


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 31, 2006)

Boy, the next word that comes out of your mouth better be some brilliant fuckin' Mark Twain shit. 'Cause it's definitely getting chiseled on your tombstone. - Otis B. Driftwood, The Devils Rejects


----------



## KevinW91 (Aug 31, 2006)

I love.......carpet.
I love.......desk.

Brick, are you just looking at things in the room and saying you love them?

I love lamp.

Do you really love the lamp or are you just saying you do because you saw it?

I love lamp. I love lamp.


----------



## William (Mar 31, 2007)

"Isn't anyone here man enough to play for blood?"

"I'm your huckleberry"


Just how many times will I watch this movie?


William


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

William said:


> "Isn't anyone here man enough to play for blood?"
> 
> "I'm your huckleberry"
> 
> ...



Enough times to haul a seven-month-old thread out of the abyss, apparently.


----------



## Burtimus (Mar 31, 2007)

Tombstone, 1993, Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer et al.

Tweezy.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 1, 2007)

As a traffic cop approaches a family van, the father commands:

*Everybody act normal!​*


----------



## clynn (Apr 1, 2007)

My name is Indigo Montoya; you kill my father, prepare to die


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2007)

There are three rules that I live by: never get less than twelve hours sleep; never play cards with a guy who has the same first name as a city; and never get involved with a woman with a tattoo of a dagger on her body. Now you stick to that, and everything else is cream cheese. 

^^ said by random guy in Teen Wolf ..

yes, I was watching Teen Wolf and I hope they burn in hell!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

"do or do not, there is no try":bow:


----------



## incync (Jan 24, 2008)

clynn said:


> My name is Indigo Montoya; you kill my father, prepare to die



His name is Inigo Montoya, not "Indigo". It's a name, not a color. :doh: I kept having that same argument with my ex, he kept insisting it was Indigo and I kept insisting it was Inigo, check it on imdb.com.

"Inconceivable"
"I don think that means what you think that means."


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

Brick wall, waterfall. Dickie thinks he got it all but he don't, and I do, so Boom with that attitude. Peace, punch Captain Crunch. I've got something you can't touch. Bang- Bang choo-choo train. Wind me up I do my thing. Reeses Pieces, 7-Up. You mess with me, I'll mess you up.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 24, 2008)

"Wreck?!? Shoooot! I'm the world's best backwards driver! Watch this right here, loverboy!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Utah, Get me two, get me two!


----------



## butch (Jan 26, 2008)

Save the speeches for Malcolm X, I just wanna get laid.


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 26, 2008)

Let's go get sushi and not pay!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 26, 2008)

You want the TRUTH, You can't handel the TUTH!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have any idea who I am? : The Core


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

"When and where does this "real world" occur?"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

"I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style"
The Replacements

"Put the bunny back in the box" Con Air

"I think his cheese has slid off his cracker!" The Green Mile

"Hey Stan, you're in Ala-Fuckin-Bama. You come from New York. You killed a good old boy. There is no way this is not going to trial." My cousin vinny

"I got married to an ugly woman. Don't ever do that. It just takes the energy right out of you. She left me, though. Found somebody even uglier than she was. That's life. Who can explain it? " Roadhouse


----------



## dragorat (Jan 27, 2008)

*COME BACK HERE YOU FAT BEARDED BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

